
Seven-Planet System Detected - Serene
http://livasperiklis.com/2013/10/29/httpwp-mep29tmj-53u/
======
nezumi
Hang on, I thought 'Solar system' means the system orbiting the star 'Sol'
i.e. our sun? Isn't the general term 'planetary system'?

~~~
manojlds
Many say "moon" when they mean natural sattelitte of a planet

~~~
woofyman
Our moon is named Luna.

~~~
jeorgun
I've always wondered how Spanish speakers deal with this naming convention— do
they have some different naming scheme (tal vez nuestra luna se llama
`Moon'?), or is there just not an equivalent proper noun?

------
jamhan
Why not link to the original article, instead of some weird half-Greek
aggregator blog?

[http://www.dlr.de/dlr/en/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-10081/151...](http://www.dlr.de/dlr/en/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-10081/151_read-8560/year-
all)

------
Debugreality
I found this site interesting for more information:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=KOI-351...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=KOI-351%20c)

The star is about the same size as sol so it might be possible to live on some
of the moons of the edge planet if we ever got there.

~~~
deletes
I think you found my new favorite website.

Some of the closest habitable neighbour stars.

tau Ceti:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=tau%20C...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=tau%20Ceti%20f)

Gliese 876:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=Gliese%...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=Gliese%20876%20c)

HD 62509:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=HD%2062...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=HD%2062509%20b)

Gliese 581:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=Gliese%...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=Gliese%20581%20b)

This is an interesting example, useless at first glance but you know there are
a lot of smaller planets closer to the star.
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=HR%2087...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=HR%208799%20e)

~~~
mVChr
Seriously, the orbit visualizations are pretty cool:
[http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=KOI-351...](http://www.openexoplanetcatalogue.com/system.html?id=KOI-351%20c#viz)

------
toblender
"The star is 2500 light years away from Earth."

Found that on google. Doesn't seem so far away :P

~~~
devx
Yeah, unreachable without FTL travel.

~~~
deletes
It would take about 15.6 years [0] to reach the star on a ship capable of a
constant 1G acceleration.

Here is the explanation and equations:
[http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SR/rocket.h...](http://math.ucr.edu/home/baez/physics/Relativity/SR/rocket.html)

[0]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6637131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6637131)

~~~
gnaritas
15.6 years for the passenger, thousands of years from our perspective.

~~~
alex-g
So after a few subjective years, you will be overtaken by newer and faster
ships, and when you arrive, there will be a flourishing civilization already
there to greet you.

~~~
fernly
And the people in the faster ships will be your grandchildren, yup. Plot of
Heinlein's "Time for the Stars", pretty much.

~~~
bpicolo
I read this when I was younger and had no idea what it was called until now.
I've tried to remember it a bunch. Thanks!

------
ck2
_the entire system lies within one Earth orbit_

Perhaps little chance of life as we know it.

~~~
PhasmaFelis
Not necessarily, if the star is smaller and cooler than ours.

~~~
jswhitten
It's not, it's slightly larger and more massive than the Sun. Only the
outermost planet is within the habitable zone, but it's a gas giant.

------
daveyoon
Why aren't we seeing any electromagnetic signals from any of these systems?

~~~
InclinedPlane
We probably wouldn't even if there was a copy of Earth there.

------
devgutt
Kepler 62 seems interesting

~~~
mVChr
Agreed! What I found most interesting about this article is that our own solar
system seems fairly unique (I know, small sample size). Kepler 62 is the only
one that has an Earth-like planet at about the same distance from the central
star, and even in that case that particular planet is the outermost one in
that system. I guess I always assumed that due to various physical laws that
other star systems would be pretty similar to ours in regards to planet-types
(hot-rocks vs middle-ground vs gas-giants vs coldies) at various orbits, but
there seems to be much more at play here (star size, etc, etc). Truly
fascinating.

~~~
greeneggs
You're not the only one; astronomers have also been surprised. But you have to
keep in mind that our data right now is very incomplete. Kepler only operated
for four years. You'd need a minimum of three years to detect a planet with a
one-year-long orbit. (The first two years give two blinks when the planet
crossed in front of the star, and then the third blink should be exactly a
year later.) As they analyze the data in more detail, they'll probably find
planets with longer-period orbits, but possibilities are limited.

------
talles
Just a big yellow screen here (firefox 24)

~~~
Zoomla
it eventually loads in Firefox 17 but it is yellow for a fraction of a second
(probably javascript that is slow to load?)

------
jcmoscon
... and I know the Guy who created it!

------
ethanazir
When are we going to lazer a communique to one of the planeted systems?

